

Ask HN: Good online link checker? - jgrahamc

I need a way to spider my clients' web sites and check for bad links.   What works?
======
inovica
Sorry, this one isn't online but I use it as a Windows app (in parallels). Its
free and very good: <http://home.snafu.de/tilman/xenulink.html>

